# A fabulous meal



## Katybug (Sep 1, 2013)

*Let's pretend you have lots of money and are going out for dinner, the sky is the limit.

What would you order with all the courses you care for, from appetizer to dessert, and what would your choice be in a pre-dinner adult beverage?  If you drink wine, what is your choice?*


----------



## Katybug (Sep 1, 2013)

*I would start with a Dirty Martini w/bleu cheese stuffed olives.

Caesar salad with lots of anchovies.
Veal Piccata over house made angel hair
Roasted asparagus
A glass of Pinot Noir with the meal

Creme Brulee for dessert......and my mouth is watering just thinking about all this*


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 1, 2013)

I can't think of anything in a restaurant I would like as much as a home cooked meal. That said I guess I would start with a bowl of clam chowder, then a medium well steak and some fried shrimp, baked potato with all the trimmings, peas with mushrooms, and corn on the cob. For dessert I'll have cherry pie with ice cream. 

I would want any pre- dinner adult beverage though I'd like pear cider with the meal and coffee with dessert.

Thanks for the invitation. What time are you picking me up?:happy:


----------



## Katybug (Sep 1, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> I can't think of anything in a restaurant I would like as much as a home cooked meal. That said I guess I would start with a bowl of clam chowder, then a medium well steak and some fried shrimp, baked potato with all the trimmings, peas with mushrooms, and corn on the cob. For dessert I'll have cherry pie with ice cream.
> 
> I would want any pre- dinner adult beverage though I'd like pear cider with the meal and coffee with dessert.
> 
> Thanks for the invitation. What time are you picking me up?:happy:



*Humm, never heard of pear cider, but I'll be there at 8 in a stretch limo.....and bring the wife. *


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2013)

Katybug said:


> *
> What would you order with all the courses you care for, from appetizer to dessert, and what would your choice be in a pre-dinner adult beverage?  If you drink wine, what is your choice?*



Pre-dinner, I'd have a glass of Beaujolais Nouveau...and an imported brew, light in color, during the meal.  My appetizer would be lobster stuffed shrimp in a butter sauce.  Main entrée would be a medium-rare Wagyu beef steak with caramelized onions and steamed baby gold potatoes on the side.  Dessert would be piece of house-prepared Tirimasu. :fat:


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 1, 2013)

So far you are the only one I'd want to share the meal with Seabreeze. 

  (except the wine, I'm allergic to grapes.)

Mine:  Chinese green tea to clear the palate, then Green Ginger Wine cut with Dry Ginger Ale during dinner.  
Lobster combination short soup,  followed by a copious assortment of just about anything Cantonese that includes 'George's' Ginger Steak and Fried Noodles (He was the only one who could put the magic into that.).  No dessert, never eat it with a Chinese meal, it ruins the flavours and the digestion.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 1, 2013)

So far , all the choices sound delicious ! 
I am actually not very knowledgable in gourmet meals, but I love both shrimp and lobster, so I think my fantasy dinner would include that. 
I would start with a nice salad, anchovies and Caesar dressing, and then broiled lobster tail with melted butter, and pan fried oysters and prawns, served on a bed of leaf lettuce.  Lots of fresh lemon and tarter sauce on the side, and maybe some cocktail sauce for the prawns.
A baked potato with all the goodies would be perfect, but I might not have room for anything more than the seafood, so a small one would be about right. Fresh tomato slices for my veggie, or just some green peas with butter .
Dessert ? Pretty sure I would have to skip dessert after that meal, but just a small serving of something really rich and chocolate would be perfect.
I will skip the adult drink, and just enjoy a glass of water with lots of ice, and a lemon slice along with my dinner.


----------



## nan (Sep 1, 2013)

I dont drink so would most likely have a lemon squash, a vegetarian Lasagne for main meal and  a piece of apple pie and cream for desert.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 11, 2019)

Happyflowerlady said:


> So far , all the choices sound delicious !
> I am actually not very knowledgable in gourmet meals, but I love both shrimp and lobster, so I think my fantasy dinner would include that.
> I would start with a nice salad, anchovies and Caesar dressing, and then broiled lobster tail with melted butter, and pan fried oysters and prawns, served on a bed of leaf lettuce.  Lots of fresh lemon and tarter sauce on the side, and maybe some cocktail sauce for the prawns.
> A baked potato with all the goodies would be perfect, but I might not have room for anything more than the seafood, so a small one would be about right. Fresh tomato slices for my veggie, or just some green peas with butter .
> ...


This with a margarita!


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 11, 2019)

Pan fried scallops in butter and smokey paprika with a bit of garlic.
Steamed pork buns.
Sticky rice with saffron.
Low salt soy sauce.

Now I want cookies for desert.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 11, 2019)

I don't drink but do love tomato juice with lemon.  I then would order oysters or clams on the half shell and keep them coming please. Six on the plate isn't going to cut it. My main course would be broiled lobster tails, baked potato with sour cream and a salad with all kinds of veggies tossed with a nice light vinaigrette dressing. For dessert I'd like plain vanilla ice cream with sweetened sliced strawberries. A dab of whipped cream on top wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 12, 2019)

It doesn't take much money or food to please me these days.

A Manahattan, salad with blue cheese dressing, baked/broiled scrod with a buttery crumb topping a side of broccoli or asparagus and a few bites of a baked potato topped with more blue cheese dressing, black coffee for dessert.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 12, 2019)

Oh I knew that I should not have opened this thread. Now I am really hungry again and I just finished lunch.


----------



## toffee (Sep 12, 2019)

start Dublin  bay prawns ..only'
        MAIN COURSE   
     ribeye steak '
     jacket potatoe with butter ' Greek side  salad'
      Brocoli and cauliflower-mix - in cheese sauce,
                 Sweet Menu .
         Baked Alaska -- with fruits ………….
         drinks …………………………….
        vodka /fresh orange / gin /lemon /

      finish with  caffe e latte …………………….with / roule cheese / biscuite


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 12, 2019)

Bombay Sapphire gin and tonic with crushed basil leaves

Caesar Salad with extra anchovies 

Boiled Maine lobster with drawn butter and lemon
Roasted Asparagus
Garlic Toast
(A bite of _your_ NY Strip steak)

Chilled Pinot Grigio

Coffee_



_


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 12, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> It doesn't take much money or food to please me these days.
> 
> A Manhattan, salad with blue cheese dressing, baked/broiled scrod with a buttery crumb topping a side of broccoli or asparagus and a few bites of a baked potato topped with more blue cheese dressing, black coffee for dessert.


@Aunt Bea , the few times you've mentioned a Manhattan here I always want one, but I never do.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 15, 2019)

Thai food is my latest love. The soups and salad dressings are mind blowing. Last week I had Tom Kha Gai soup and it was sensational.


----------



## Lethe200 (Sep 19, 2019)

*Lobster salad:* _sous-vide_ Maine lobster tail and claws (the small "chicken" size), sliced onto butter lettuce and lightly drizzled with black truffle oil.

Small cup of roasted-bone *chicken consommé *with a tiny Parmesan-crusted brioche _croute._

Three perfect cubes of pressed *sweetbreads*, lightly dusted with flour and sautéed in brown butter.

Two *Mediterranean *_*langoustines,* _poached and served with sauce Vierge, with six perfect spears of grilled asparagus around them.

A 5-oz. *ribeye filet *of Prime Plus Black Angus, preferably from Creekstone Farms in Kansas City; served with a thick slice of seared foie gras on top and a marrow-enriched classic Bordelaise sauce underneath.

Ending with the perfect blend of cheese and dessert courses: the* Edam soufflé *from La Folie/San Francisco, invented by owner/chef Roland Passot.

To drink: *Ruinart NV rosé champagne,* one of the best food wines ever.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 19, 2019)

saw a cooking show, the host' told the story of  grandmother, she had 16 guest coming...she spent the day making dumplings, slicing whatever she could find in the root cellar,. potatoes was about all she had. 
 Now, kill and pluck the chicken...
Apparently, the guest were satisfied at least, she received no complaints.
16 people, one chicken!  how times have changed


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 19, 2019)

So many choices so little time LOL I do like Chinese food appetizer would be potstickers fried of course with potsticker sauce Yum Yum, I would have some jasmine tea to go with it, Next I would have Mongolian beef with scallions and duck sauce with some lovely fried rice and I also have some sweet-and-sour chicken with pineapple chunks green peppers and onions, next I would have a chocolate mousse With real whipped cream and chocolate shavings oh yes I forgot my cocktails I would have to Cosmopolitan’s with lemon shavings


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 19, 2019)

PB & J...


----------



## Pecos (Sep 19, 2019)

Lethe200 said:


> *Lobster salad:* _sous-vide_ Maine lobster tail and claws (the small "chicken" size), sliced onto butter lettuce and lightly drizzled with black truffle oil.
> 
> Small cup of roasted-bone *chicken consommé *with a tiny Parmesan-crusted brioche _croute._
> 
> ...


you


Lethe200 said:


> *Lobster salad:* _sous-vide_ Maine lobster tail and claws (the small "chicken" size), sliced onto butter lettuce and lightly drizzled with black truffle oil.
> 
> Small cup of roasted-bone *chicken consommé *with a tiny Parmesan-crusted brioche _croute._
> 
> ...


Wow. You must order for me if we ever wind up at the same table.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 20, 2019)

I had a meal like that once.  We were in Chicago area to take depositions from a former dealer of ours - our attorney, business partner and myself ate a marvelous 7 course meal at a famous French restaurant.  If I was doing this again, I'd start out with a candled wine and just wing it from there based on the  menu "du jour".


----------

